# Energiesparen durch Hintergrundfarbe?



## DerSitzRiese (8. November 2007)

Spart man durch einen schwarzen Desktophintergrund oder einem dunklen Firefoxtheme Strom?


----------



## HtPC (8. November 2007)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Spart man durch einen schwarzen Desktophintergrund oder einem dunklen Firefoxtheme Strom?


Schwarzlicht braucht auch Strom:sm_B-X:


----------



## bad_beaver (8. November 2007)

bringt evtl beim crt was, aber bei nem lcd dürfte ich der sparfaktor in grenzen halten, vorallem wenn man so viele icons auf dem desktop hat wie ich^^


----------



## Piy (8. November 2007)

bad_beaver schrieb:


> bringt evtl beim crt was, aber bei nem lcd dürfte ich der sparfaktor in grenzen halten, vorallem wenn man so viele icons auf dem desktop hat wie ich^^




was hat das mit den icons zu tun?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. November 2007)

die sind selten schwarz 

aber um schwarz zu erzeugen muss "er" doch keine Spannung anlegen, und müsste so Strom sparen. Im Gegensatz zum komplett weißen Screen.


----------



## Maggats (8. November 2007)

hatte mal meinen alten 19" crt und meinen 22" tft gemessen.

22" tft 33 W

19" CRT 89 W

also ich denke 33 W is nich viel im gegensatz zur röhre


----------



## Klutten (9. November 2007)

Ein LCD verbraucht mehr Strom, wenn er weiss oder andere extrem helle Farben darstellt. Das ist zwar richtig, aber ob sich ein Stromspareffekt erreichen lässt, bezweifel ich mal. Ich habe mal gesehen, dass bei Flachbildfernsehern der durchschnittliche Stromverbrauch angegeben wird. Das weist zumindest auf unterschiedliche Verbrauchswerte bei dunklen/hellen Bildern hin.

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass du den Thread in "mobile Geräte" erstellt hast. Bei Notebooks gibt es einen merklichen Spareffekt, wenn du die Hintergrundbeleuchtung absenkst. Dieser ist auf jeden Fall um Längen größer, als der eines dunklen Hintergrundbildes (der eigentlich nicht existieren dürfte). Denn auch bei dunklen Bildern leuchten die Röhren der Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Lediglich das einzelne Pixel sperrt und lässt fast kein Licht mehr durch. Das ist auch ein Grund, warum LCDs nicht wirklich schwarze Flächen darstellen können.

Ein guter Ansatz sind Hintergrundbeleuchtungen mit LEDs. Dell hat ein 13" XPS Notebook damit im Angebot. Der Verbrauch soll um einiges niedriger sein, und das Display ist damit dünner.


----------

